# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Юрий Шевчук и группа ДДТ

## Lampada

http://www.ddt.ru/  http://www.ddt-msk.org/ 
_________________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36544      *Актриса Весна после тяжкой болезни* снова на сцене:
Лёгким движеньем вспорхнув на подмостки оттаявших крыш,
Читает балет о кошмарной любви и прекрасной измене,
Танцует стихи о коварстве героев и верности крыс.
Овации улиц раскрасили город священным зеленым.
От этой молитвы обрушилось небо лавиной тепла,
Несмолкаемый визг площадей засиренил галерки влюбленных,
В залатанных фраках фасадов заполнили партер дома. 
Актриса Весна,
Актриса Весна,
Позволь нам дожить,
Позволь нам допеть
До весны...

----------


## Lampada

*Что такое осень?* Это небо
Плачущее небо под ногами
В лужах разлетаются птицы с облаками
Осень, я давно с тобою не был
В лужах разлетаются птицы с облаками
Осень, я давно с тобою не был 
Осень, в небе жгут корабли
Осень, мне бы прочь от земли
Там, где в море тонет печаль
Осень - тёмная даль 
Что такое осень? Это камни
Верность над чернеющей Невою
Осень вновь напомнила душе о самом главном
Осень, я опять лишен покоя
Осень вновь напомнила душе о самом главном
Осень, я опять лишён покоя 
Осень, в небе жгут корабли
Осень, мне бы прочь от земли
Там, где в море тонет печаль
Осень - тёмная даль 
Что такое осень? Это ветер
Вновь играет рваными цепями
Осень, доползём ли, долетим ли до ответа
Что же будет с Родиной и с нами?
Осень, доползем ли, долетим ли до рассвета
Что же будет завтра с нами? 
Осень, в небе жгут корабли
Осень, мне бы прочь от земли
Там, где в море тонет печаль
Осень - тёмная даль 
Осень, в небе жгут корабли
Осень, мне бы прочь от земли
Там, где в море тонет печаль
Осень - тёмная даль

----------


## Lampada

*15-летняя годовщина. Концерт "От и до".*  1 час 43 мин.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33362
__________________________    *Пластун * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpN_Vr5W9NY  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Мне страна ворковала о сыновней любви,
Вытирая платочком сухие глаза,
Сморкаясь в кровавое вымя зари,
Поминая героические имена,
Прикрепляя медаль на дырявую грудь,
Намечая ударный трудовой путь,
В райкомовском рае подливая чаёк:
"Всё хорошо! Всё нормалек!" 
А я всё ползу, ползу, ползу,
Ползу по песку, по Невскому,
Ползу по степи Красной площади,
Между чёрных парадных визжащих колес,
Ползу по глазам обесточенных дам,
Я не человек, я - бешенный пес,
Ползу по столбам безразличных вождей,
Ползу, разгребая дерьмо их идей,
Ползу по тоске ночного метро,
Ползу по пивным, ползу по кино. 
Похороните Федьку в Кремлёвской Стене,
Дайте ему то, что не дали мне,
Замуруйте правду вместе с ним,
Он умел стрелять Государственный гимн. 
Не пыль - народ, не народ - слова,
Слова - не мир, мир - не звездочки,
Не гладь кругом - водоворот,
Я - не бревно, я - рыба здесь.
Мне не нравится жизнь, я её хочу,
Ненавижу ваше я, как своё,
Не трагичен мир - печален я,
А сердце моё, а сердце моё!
_____________________  *В эту белую ночь  * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEFKLBUtkJU 
Не забыть, не допеть
Не даёт этот город уснуть
И забыть те мечты
Чью помаду не стёр на щеке 
В эту белую ночь
Твои люди шаги как враги
В обнажённую ночь
Твоя медная речь - острый меч 
В эту белую ночь
Да в тёмные времена
В эту белую ночь
Да в тёмные времена 
Как ты там за чертой
Где ты там в тишине
Заболел я душой
Что вернулась ко мне
Эта белая ночь
Без одежд ждет и просит любви
Эта голая ночь
Пропаду я в обьятьях её
Не зови её 
В эту белую ночь
Да в тёмные времена
В эту белую ночь
Да в тёмные времена 
В эту белую ночь
В эту белую ночь
В эту белую ночь
В эту белую ночь
В эту белую ночь
Да в тёмные времена ... 
_______________________________ *Я у Вас * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDscXozLWV8  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  
Если Вы будете рядом,
Я, наверно, не смогу Вам не спеть.
Если дождь окажется градом,
Я готов над Вами
Ловить его спелую медь. 
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на губах,
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на плече,
Отражаюсь в чёрных глазах,
Как в венчальной свече.
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на груди,
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на щеке,
Наши пальцы, сливаясь,
Стекают к прозрачной реке. 
Если в зелёное утро
И на нас падёт божья роса,
Я, конечно, стану чистым и мудрым
И спою о том,
Как сплетается Ваша коса. 
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на губах,
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на плече,
Отражаюсь в чёрных глазах,
Как в венчальной свече.
О-о-о-о
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на груди,
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на щеке,
Наши пальцы, сливаясь,
Стекают к прозрачной реке. 
Ей там, кто ещё любит,
Кто ещё не успел
Всё до конца посчитать,
Мама, я не забуду,
Я с рождения помню,
Как без неё умирать. 
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на губах,
Я у Вас, я у вас, у Вас на плече,
Отражаюсь в чёрных глазах,
Как в венчальной свече.
О-о-о-о
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на груди,
Я у Вас, я у Вас, у Вас на щеке,
Наши пальцы, сливаясь,
Стекают к прозрачной реке.
_____________________________________  *Вороны  * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X2T0cr9eKo  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  
Hа небе воpоны, под небом монахи
И я пеpед ними в pасшитой pyбахе
Лежy на пpостоpе, легка и пpигожа
И солнце взpослее, и ветеp моложе 
Меня отпевали, в гpомадине хpама
Была я невеста, пpекpасная дама
Дyша моя pядом стояла и пела
Hо люди, не веpя, смотpели на тело 
Сyдьба и молитва менялись местами
Молчал мой любимыйи кpестое знамя
Лицо его светом едва освещало
Пpостила его, я емy все пpощала 
Весна задpожав от печального звона
Смахнyла тpи капли на лики иконы
Что миpно покоилась междy pyками
Ее целовало веселое пламя 
Свеча догоpела, yпало кадило
Земля застонав, пpевpащалась в могилy
Я... бpосилась в небо за легкой синицей
Тепеpь я на воле - я белая птица 
Взлетев на пpощанье, кpyжась над pодными,
Смеялась я, гоpя их не понимая
Мы встpетимся скоpо, но бyдем иными,
Есть вечная воля, зовёт меня стая...
____________________________________  *Мёртвый город. Рождество. * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB6wcI9l5y4  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Не пройти мне ответом, там где пулей вопрос,
Где каждый шаг - миллиметр, время - пять папирос.
Мёртвый город хоронит свои голоса,
Потерялись и бродят среди стен небеса. 
С Рождеством Вас, железо, в подвале темно.
Сколько душ погубило напротив окно!
Я забыл, что в природе ещё что-то есть.
Шестого приняли роды без шести минут шесть. 
А наутро выпал снег после долгого огня.
Этот снег убил меня, погасил короткий век.
Я набрал его в ладонь, сплюнул в белый грязь и пыль.
То ли небыль, то ли быль, то ли вечность, то ли вонь. 
Этот город разбился, но не стал крестом.
Этот город напился мира перед постом.
Здесь контужены роты, новый жгут Вифлеем.
На пелёнке березы - руки-ноги не всем. 
С Рождеством Вас, железо, повязка венцом.
Медсестра - мать Тереза, с симпатичным лицом.
Прошлой ночью, как шорох, мне вспомнились дни,
Как мы задёрнули шторы, как мы были одни. 
А наутро выпал снег после долгого огня.
Этот снег убил меня, погасил двадцатый век.
Я набрал его в ладонь, сплюнул в белый грязь и пыль.
То ли небыль, то ли быль, то ли вечность, то ли вонь.
___________________________________________  *Песня о революции  * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmYWW8a2bH0  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 
Два пальца вверх - это победа!
И это - два пальца в глаза.
Мы бьёмся насмерть во вторник за среду,
Но не понимаем уже четверга. 
    В этом мире того, что хотелось бы нам
    НЕТ!
    Мы верим, что в силах его изменить
    ДА!
    Но, революция, ты научила нас
    Верить в несправедливость добра.
    Сколько миров мы сжигаем в час
    Во имя твоего святого костра? 
Человечье мясо сладко на вкус.
Это знают иуды блокадных зим.
Что вам на завтрак? Опять Иисус?
Ешьте, но знайте - мы вас не простим! 
    В этом мире того, что хотелось бы нам
    НЕТ!
    Мы верим, что в силах его изменить
    ДА!
    Но, революция, ты научила нас
    Верить в несправедливость добра.
    Сколько миров мы сжигаем в час
    Во имя твоего святого костра? 
И что же нам делать? О чём же нам петь?
Над чьими плечами моя голова?
Сколько афгани стоит смерть?
Если наша жизнь не права? 
    В этом мире того, что хотелось бы нам
    НЕТ!
    Мы верим, что в силах его изменить
    ДА!
    Но, революция, ты научила нас
    Верить в несправедливость добра.
    Сколько миров мы сжигаем в час
    Во имя твоего святого костра?
________________________________  *Чёрный пёс  Петербург * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB6wcI9l5y4 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 
  Чёрный пёс Петербург - морда на лапах,
  Стынут сквозь пыль ледяные глаза.
 В эту ночь я вдыхаю твой каменный запах
 Пью названия улиц, домов поезда. 
Чёрный пёс Петербург - птичий ужас прохожих,
Втиснутых в окна ночных фонарей.
На Волковском воют волки, похоже
Завтра там будет ещё веселей. 
      Этот зверь никогда никуда не спешит.
      Эта ночь никого ни к кому не зовёт. 
Чёрный пёс Петербург - я слышу твой голос
В мёртвых парадных, в хрипе замков
Твои ноты разбросаны всюду как ворох,
Капли крови на чёрствых рублях стариков. 
Чёрный пёс Петербург - крыши, диваны,
А выше поехавших крыш пустота.
Наплоняются пепом в подъездах стаканы.
В непролазной грязи здесь живет пустота. 
Чёрный пес Петербург - рассыпанный порох
Тайны этих стен гробовой тишины
Дышит в каждом углу по ночам странный шорох
Здесь любой монумент в состоянии войны 
        Чёрный пёс Петербург - время сжалось луной
      И твой старый хозяин сыграл на трубе.
  Вы молчите вдвоем, вспоминая иное
Расположение волн на Неве. 
Чёрный пёс Петербург - ночь стоит у причала.
Завтра в путь я не в силах судьбу отыграть.
В этой тёмной воде отражение начала
Вижу я, и как он, не хочу умирать. 
Чёрный пёс Петербург - есть хоть что-то живое
В этом царстве облеванных временем стен?
Ты молчишь, ты всегда в состоянии покоя
Даже в тяжести самых крутых перемен. 
Пр.* 2 
Только я, только ты, я, ты, я, ты.
Сердце, наше сердце живёт.
Только я, только ты, я, ты, я, ты.
Сердце, наше сердце живёт.
Наше сердце поёт.
Этот Звеерь!
Эта Но--очь!
Только я, только ты, я, ты, я, ты.
Сердце, наше сердце живёт.
________________________________  *Дождь  * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1NNhkPPNYA  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 
Дождь, звонкой пеленой наполнил небо майский дождь
Гром, прогремел по крышам, распугал всех кошек гром
Я открыл окно, и веселый ветер разметал все на столе
Глупые стихи, что писал я в душной и унылой пустоте 
Грянул майский гром, и веселье бурною, пьянящую волной
Откатило, эй вставай-ка и по-прыгай вслед за мной
Выходи во двор и по лужам бегай хоть до самого утра
По-смотри как носится смешная и святая детвора 
И представил я, город наводнился вдруг веселыми людьми
Вышли все под дождь, хором что-то пели и плясали
А черт возьми
По-забыв про стыд, и опасность после с осложнением заболеть
Люди под дождем, как салют встречали гром
Весенний первый гром
____________________________________  *Любовь * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTDYRngK5-Y  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Он пpожил много лет, он пpожил много зим
Тянyлись сеpые дни, и никого pядом с ним
Он пpосто пил, ел, спал тянyлись сеpые дни
Тянyлись сеpые дни, они и только они... 
Hебо, yлицы, люди - все в сеpой золе
Одиночество стынет на пыльном столе
Он петляет петлей от окна до окна
Из котоpых yже не видна, не видна, она-она.... 
Любовь, любовь, любовь о-о-о-о, любовь 
Стаpый гоpод, зевая, поднялся с землии
Он стpяхнyл с себя мyсоp, pазогнал каpабли
Засадил голый невский зеленой тpавой
Александpийский столб покpылся как мечтами - листвой 
Медный Петp в yвольнении - до сих поp нет
Пошел в pазнос - говоpят, ведь конь стоял столько лет
Все дома ввеpх ногами, все сходит с yма
Вон там вдали, вон за Hевой она-она......... 
Он пpожил много лет, он пpожил много зим
Тянyлись сеpые дни, и никого pядом с ним....
__________________________________  *Глазища * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uTmaH7OAWI  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Вот она - куда-то идет.
Вот он - я, смотрю на нее.
Это было вчерa - мы молчали вдвоем.
Она свежа и прекрасна, я сказал: "Пойдем!"
Я там, где небо без крыши, где дым без огня,
Где саблезубые мыши - все мимо меня.
Где гвозди вбитые в воду ржавеют дождем,
Где мы в непогоду погоду найдем.
Эта любовь ужасна, эта весна хороша!
Припев:
А твои, твои глазища,
Твое имя на заборе,
Я согласен выпить море,
Лишь бы доползти до днища.
Разгулялася природа,
При деньгах, a все же нищий,
Продолженья просят рода
Эти чертовы глазища!
Порa!
Я сказал ей, сказал ей. Порa! *3
Вот она, куда-то идет
Вот он - я, смотрю на нее.
Здесь я не знаю что петь,
Я не знаю, чем быть,
Я научился не спать,
Но разучился любить,
Я вроде что-то забыл,
Ты конечно права.
Иди ко мне,
Мы потом напишем слова.
Эта весна ужасна, эта любовь хороша
Припев:
Я сказал ей, сказал ей. Я сказал ей.
Я сказал ей, сказал ей. Я сказал, сказал, сказал ей.
Я сказал ей, сказал ей. -
Пора!...Пора!...Пора!...Пора!..
Я сказал ей, сказал ей, сказал ей, сказал ей...
Припев:
Порa!
Я сказал ей, сказал ей: "Порa!" *3
..Пора, пора..
____________________________  *Фоногpаммщик*   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQhq-xjKA40  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 
Он pазевает свой pот, как каpась на песке
Он на сцене, а в глазах по голyбой доске
А в глазах по тоске, по кyскy, коpоче, в них
Извивается и скачет всенаpодный жених 
Главное - это знойная стpасть
Шаг влево, шаг впpаво - лишь бы не yпасть
Главное - поза, секс-манеpа
И ты бyдешь пpоpоком, геpоем, пpимеpом 
Фоногpамщик... 
Он ангел, он демон, он такой заводной
Hо вместо кpыльев - фанеpа гpемит за спиной
Он беpеточный пахаpь, надyшенный член
Он ждет для стpаны больших пеpемен 
Главное - во вpемя вильнyть бедpом
Бyдь ты на тpибyне хоть помойным ведpом
И не важно что петь - важней - комy дать
У него никогда не скpипит кpовать 
Фоногpамщик... 
Я включил телевизоp посмотpеть R-n-Roll
Я спyстил в тyалет а над гоpшком пpикол
Мне пpиснился стpашный сон, что наш пpезидент
Что наш главный геpой, коpмилец и мент 
Фоногpамщик... 
А знаменитый пpодюсеp, столичный бандит
Бpюзжит - ты не качаешь, нyжен новый хит
Ты спел пpо Сашy, бананы, Любовь, Анастасию,
Амеpикy, Машy, Олю, Катю, Hаташy
А тепеpь давай пpо этy, нy как её, нy нашy
Пpо Россию!
__________________________________________  *Что такое осень*   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KC-iscJtsI  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
 Что такое осень? Это небо
Плачущее небо под ногами
 В лужах разлетаются птицы с облаками
Осень, я давно с тобою не был.
 В лужах разлетаются птицы с облаками
 Осень, я давно с тобою не был. 
         Осень. В небе жгут корабли
                Осень. Мне бы прочь от земли
                   Там, где в море тонет печаль
                   Осень, тёмная даль. 
Что такое осень? Это камни
Верность над чернеющей Невою
Осень вновь напомнила душе о самом главном
Осень, я опять лишён покоя. 
         Осень. В небе жгут корабли
         Осень. Мне бы прочь от земли
         Там, где в море тонет печаль
         Осень, тёмная даль. 
Что такое осень? Это ветер
Вновь играет рваными цепями
Осень, доползём ли, долетим ли до рассвета,
Что же будет с Родиной и с нами.
Осень, доползём ли, доживём ли до ответа?
Осень, что же будет завтра с нами. 
         Осень. В небе жгут корабли
         Осень. Мне бы прочь от земли
         Там, где в море тонет печаль
         Осень, тёмная даль. 
         Тает стаей город во мгле
         Осень, что я знал о тебе
         Сколько буде рваться листва
         Осень вечно права.
______________________________  *Гляди пешком  * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62deX08sRbA  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 
Гляди пешком
Жёлты глаза мгновенных встреч,
А ты на улице один.
Погоны от отбитых плеч
От липких рук и грязных зим
Пора срывать, а до утра -
Одно движение пера.
Пишу прошение к Любви -
Совет дай, выжить помоги. 
Припев:
Гляди пешком,
Гляди пешком.
Гляди пешком, ты налегке.
Не настилают ну и пусть. 
Сожмешь удачу в кулаке
И сплюнешь на пол скользкий груздь.
Цыц, кто здесь дышит, кто живет,
А кто не любит, но поет.
Гляди пешком и долетишь,
И допоешь, и домолчишь.
Припев:
Припев:
Визжит наш век, и острый нож
Мы под четвертое ребро
Ему воткнули - рассвело
В карманах наших тертых кож.
Я злой как дьявол, и добрей
Я стану вряд ли как все мы,
Но если смотрим мы пешком,
То не дотянем до войны.
Припев: *2

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=35084  *Мама, это рок-н-ролл*  
Были времена и получше, были и почестней,
Догорали дожди да весёлые путчи, умирали ночи без дней,
Были времена и построже, а были просто: пей, ешь да гуляй,
Колотились и корчились пьяные рожи песни наших свободных стай. 
 Мама, это - рок-н-ролл, рок - это я. 
Были времена и почище, а были просто - ни "да", ни "нет",
Рокенрол рождён в одна тысяча девятьсот с половиной лет.
Наши песни - любовь и голод, под наши песни вставала весна,
Драли горло нам ржавые серп и молот, благославляла наш мир война 
Мама, это - рок-н-ролл, рок - это я. 
Когда власть валялась на улице на глазах у пьяных бичей,
А орёл походил на курицу, а страна была просто ничьей.
Когда ветер сжигал нам руки, рвал историю баррикад,
На любви только рваные грязные брюки и жестокий голодный взгляд. 
Мама, это - рок-н-ролл, рок - это я. 
И рассовав по карманам речи, будущая чья-то мать,
Ты залезала ко мне на широкие плечи, я на сцене подыхал орать.
И мы меняли вино на воду, доставали из пепла смычки
Для скрипок, которые запросто могут умереть от этой тоски. 
Мама, это - рок-н-ролл, рок - это я.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41753  *Апокалипсис* 
Я работаю дверью,
В мире, где нету стен
Там, где крылья без перьев,
Где нету ни котов, ни вен
Я стою на дороге,
Которой тоже нет
Я работаю дверью,
Много, много, много лет
        ПРИПЕВ:
        Апокалипсис, в очереди в магазин
        Апокалипсис, впереди идущих спин
        Откровение, пот на небесах
        Откровение... 
Параллели зарыто
И вечерний звон
В откровенье корыто
Видишь сходит он
Я дверь, я зверь, я ухо, я глаз,
Я швейцар между ночью и днём
Я в этих, я тех. я них, я нас,
Я в тебе и в нём
        ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=43743  *180 см* 
180 сантиметров назад
Мы были одни
Мама, я тебе был так рад
И девять месяцев лили дожди 
И девять месяцев пела вода
И потом обратилась в лёд
И тот, кто съел пуповину и порвал провода,
Благословил наш первый полёт 
180 сантиметров назад
Над нашей бренной землёй
Гнал лошадей непокорный отряд
Закованный медной бронёй 
Империя рушилась, резали власть
Тайны дворцовых теней
Но земля победила, не позволив пропасть
Превратила нас в стаю камней 
180 сантиметров назад
Ты вышивала следы
По которым пройду я и стану у врат
Града небесной руды 
Золотые дороги в холодном снегу
Я хочу и могу быть живым
И один сантиметр для нас берегу
Мы вырастем следом за ним

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41751  *Одноразовая жизнь* 
Одноразовая жизнь в мире номер раз
Этот город рваных жил, pабов, команды "ФАС"
Я разливаю жизнь в одноразовый стакан
Дождись прихода, ложись на виртуальный диван 
Меня загнали хмыри и расстреляла мечта
Глухие окна зари, гpаницы блок поста
Я получил эту pоль, но потеpял билет
Hас убивает игpа в которой ничего нет 
 Припев:
                 Ваpёная земля, я встретился с ней, я...
                         Мама, не на-а-адо-о!  
Одноразовая жизнь в мире номер раз
Куда послал отец, а мама спела приказ
Я понимаю жизнь, он заставляет сесть
В подъезде киллер у двери он тоже хочет есть 
Я одурел от дерьма и ломовых атмосфер
Кричу от боли и свернувший мозг музыки сфеp
Самоубийства ждут ROCK`n`ROLL  и метро
Hас замели, где шифры? Снова zero 
 Припев 
В мире чисел миллион, 21 - ноль
В отражении масс я недобитая моль
02, 03, там на тусовке подыхает луна
Случайно сбили, жаль, жила всю жизнь одна 
Одноразовая жизнь в мире номер раз
Я устал выживать, носить рот, глаз, таз
Я задыхаюсь - не молчи, где ближний свет?
Он наблюдает за мной 1000 лет, тысячи лет, тысячи лет...  
Мама, не надо! Hе надо

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41754  *Предчувствие Гражданской войны* 
Когда ты стоишь у голодной стены,
Когда вместо солнца сверкает петля,
Когда ты увидишь в глазх своих ночь,
Когда твои руки готовы к беде,
Когда режутся птицы ранней весной,
Когда над душой вскипает гроза,
Когда о предательстве каркает ложь,
Когда о любви визжат тормоза. 
Пр.        А те, в кого верил, ушли далеко,
             И движения их не видны.
              И в промозглую рань подзаборная дрянь
            Вырезает тебе на груди
            Предчувствие Гражданской войны. 
Когда облака ниже колен,
Когда на зубах куски языка,
Когда национальность голосует за кровь,
Когда одиночество выжжет до тла,
Когда слово "Вера" прохоже на нож,
Когда плавятся книги да колокола,
Когда самоубийство честнее всего,
Когда вместо ритма нервная дрожь. 
Пр.
    И в сияющем храме лики святых
    Тебе говорят, что церковь - не ты.
    Что ты поёшь когда у тебя
    Вместо смерти похабные сны.
    Предчувствие Гражданской войны. 
Когда чёрный ветер рвет паруса,
Свет в прожекторах плюется болью в лицо.
Революция без жертв - ничтожная ложь.
Слыщищь, блеют сердца у тех, кто вошь.
Когда лопнет природа и кипящая дрянь
Зажжёт небеса, летящие вниз.
А антиутопия на ржавом коне
Скроет могилы уставших ждать.
Когда слово музыка это...      |*2
Пр.
    Предчувствие!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41750  *Мне обычно ночами не спится* 
Мне обычно ночами не спится,
Я, наверно, ошибка природы,
                      Я как старая, нервная птица
               Никому не известной породы. 
          И на кухне уютной, как в клетке,
           Чищу перья, кося мрачным глазом,
            Наблюдая в окно за соседкой,
            Что целует кого-то под вязом. 
   И хоть дверца у клети открыта,
   Я боюсь, что летать разучился.
   Все мечты, как она, из корыта
   Находить для себя научился. 
А на кухне спокойно и тихо,
Защитят эти желтые стены
От любого нежданного лиха,
От любой роковой перемены. 
   И, налив третью чашечку чая,
   Прижимаясь спиной к батарее,
   Вспоминаю о Вас, чуть скучаю,
   Но уже ни о чем не жалею. 
   Пью чаек и смеюсь над соседкой -
   Эх, дуреха, рожать-то не сладко...
   Таракана вдруг шлёпнул я метко,
   Но раздавленный смотрится гадко.
____________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wONcu16Qo2Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yn-19A2QOg   *Я получил эту роль* 
Нас сомненья грызут. Я сомнениям этим не рад.
Эта мерзкая тяжесть в груди разбивает любовь.
А пока мы сидим и страдаем, скулим у захлопнутых врат,
Нас колотит уже чем попало, да в глаз или в бровь. 
Вот хитрейшие просто давно положили на всё.
Налепив быстро мягкий мирок на привычных их телу костях,
Лишь смеются над нами, погрязшими в глупых страстях.
Им давно наплевать на любое, твое и мое. 
Я получил эту роль. Мне выпал счастливый билет.
Я получил эту роль. Мне выпал счастливый билет. 
Вопрошаем отцов, но не легче от стройных речей.
Не собрать и частичный ответ из подержаных фраз.
Их тяжелая юность прошла вдалеке от вещей,
Тех, которые так переполнили доверху нас. 
И когда нам так хочется громко и долго кричать,
Вся огромная наша родня умоляет молчать.
И частенько, не веря уже в одряхлевших богов,
Сыновья пропивают награды примерных отцов. 
В суете наступает совсем одинокая ночь.
Лезут мысли о третьем конце, и уже не до сна.
Но на следующий вечер приводим мы ту, что не прочь.
И тихонько сползая с постели, отступает война. 
Я получил эту роль. Мне выпал счастливый билет.
Я получил эту роль. Мне выпал счастливый билет. 
Эфемерное счастье, заполнило медом эфир.
Славим радость большого труда, непонятного смыслом своим.
Славим радость побед, по малейшему поводу - пир.
И уж лучше не думать, что завтра настанет за ним. 
Безразличные грезы, прощаясь одна за другой,
Улетают, навечно покинув еще одного.
Он лежит и гниет, что-то желтое льет изо рта.
Это просто неизрасходованная слюна. 
Сладость тело питала, но скоро закончился срок.
Он подъехал незримо к черте, где все рвется за миг.
И в застывших глазах, обращенных к началу дорог,
Затвердел и остался навек не родившийся крик. 
Я получил эту роль. Мне выпал счастливый билет.
Я получил эту роль. Мне выпал счастливый билет.

----------


## mishau_

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Waabfvmzuw8   *Мальчики - мажоры* 
Я чествую вас, сыновья дипломатов,
Юристов, министров и профессоров.
Ожиревших актрис, журналистов-магнатов,
Многотомных поэтов и суперпевцов.
Короче, тех, кого всегда у нас вызывают на "бис".
Тех, кто везде легко пролезет без виз. 
Раскройте рты, сорвите уборы -
По улице чешут мальчики-мажоры. 
      Кичёвая дрянь задёрнута в тело.
      Душа это? Hет? Какое вам дело?
      И так всё легко соплякам и просто -
      Папаша добьЯтся служебного роста.
      Папаша попросит весь зал кричать ему "бис".
      Папаша исполнит любой сыночка каприз.
               Раскройте рты, сорвите уборы -
               Hа папиных "Волгах" - мальчики-мажоры. 
      Зарывшись в объёмах секс-бюрократок,
      Уткнувшись в плюющее спермой видео,
      Hежась в минорах новомодных кастратов,
      Мажоры грустят по испанской корриде.
      И хочется бедным в Майями или в Париж.
      Сан-Ремо, Флорида - о, да, о, это престиж. 
      А те из них, кто подрос немного,
      Лепят фильмы о счастливом быте,
      Варят статьи о прямых дорогах
      Или открывают дверцы в МИДе.
      Они уже - те.....
      Они уже - те..... 
               Раскройте рты, сорвите уборы -
               По улице чешут мальчики-мажоры.
               Раскройте рты, сорвите уборы -
               Hа папиных "Волгах" - мальчики-мажоры. 
      Тут зритель воскликнет: "Здесь всё в чёрном свете.
      Ведь есть у тузов и молодцы сыновья".
      Дружок, я всё знаю.
      Я сам, брат, из этих,
      Hо в песне ты не понял, увы, ничего. 
               Раскройте рты, сорвите уборы -
               Hа папиных "Волгах" - мальчики-мажоры...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - ДДТ - Вороны (Юрий Шевчук) (DDT)   *На небе вороны* 
На небе вороны, 
Под небом монахи, 
И я между ними, 
В расшитой рубахе. 
Лежу на просторе, 
Светла и пригожа. 
И солнце взрослее, 
И ветер моложе.  
Меня отпевали 
В громадине храма. 
Была я невеста, 
Прекрасная Дама. 
Душа моя рядом 
Стояла и пела, 
А люди, не веря, 
Смотрели на тело.  
Судьба и молитва 
Менялись местами. 
Молчал мой любимый, 
И крестное знамя 
Лицо его светом 
Едва освещало. 
Простила ему, 
Я ему всё прощала.  
Земля, задрожав 
От печального звона, 
Смахнула две капли 
На каплю иконы, 
Что мирно покоилась 
Между руками. 
Её целовало 
Весёлое пламя.  
Свеча догорела, 
Упало кадило, 
Земля, застонав, 
Превращалась в могилу. 
Я бросилась в небо 
За лёгкой синицей. 
Теперь я на воле, 
Я - белая птица.  
Взлетев на прощанье, 
Смеясь над родными, 
Смеялась я, горя 
Их не понимая. 
Мы встретимся вскоре, 
Но будем иными, 
Есть вечная воля, 
Зовёт меня стая. 
_______________________________     YouTube - В последнюю осень  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *В последнюю осень*  
В последнюю осень ни строчки, ни вздоха.
Последние песни осыпались летом.
Прощальным костром догорает эпоха,
И мы наблюдаем за тенью и светом 
Припев:
В последнюю ...
В последнюю осень 
Осенняя буря шутя разметала
Всё то, что давило нас пыльною ночью,
Всё то, что играло, душило, мерцало
Осиновым ветром разорвано в клочья 
Припев: 
Ах, Александр Сергеевич милый,
Ну что же Вы нам ничего не сказали,
О том, как держали, искали, любили.
О том, что в последнюю осень вы знали. 
Припев: 
Голодное море шипя поглотило
Осеннее солнце, и за облаками
Вы больше не вспомните то, что здесь было,
И пыльной травы не коснётесь руками. 
Уходят в последнюю осень поэты,
И их не вернуть, заколочены ставни.
Остались дожди и замёрзшее лето.
Осталась любовь, и ожившие камни. 
Припев:  
В последнюю осень...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2reHagNiKc  *Небо на земле*  
Там, где тьма стоит у света,
Где небритые умы
В смысл не веря от завета,
Чтут наказы из тюрьмы. 
На спине таскают время,
Да ссыпают на весы.
Чистят мраморное темя,
Кормят Спасские часы. 
Днём кряхтят под образами,
Воют в небо по ночам.
Не в свои садятся сани,
А потом всё по врачам. 
Сколько "буйных" с плеч срубили,
Не пришили ни одну.
Тянут песнь, как деды жили,
Сами мрачно, да по дну. 
Берегут до первой смерти,
Отпевают до второй.
Всех святых распяли черти,
Бог - он видно - выходной. 
Всё - не в масть, да всё - досада,
Света - тьма, а света нет,
Завели хмыри в засаду
Да пытают столько лет. 
Днём со свечками искали
Выход в жизнь, где всё - не так.
Дырок много, все слыхали,
А не выскочить никак. 
Там, где тьма стоит у света,
Там, где свет всегда у тьмы
От завета до советов
Бродят странные умы. 
Волосатыми глазами
Шьют дела, куют детей,
Запрягают летом сани,
И похожи на людей. 
Эй прокашляй, вша живая,
Спой негромко под луной
Как я на груди сарая
Спал счастливый и хмельной. 
Снились времена другие - 
Мир без дури и войны,
Девы - стройные, нагие,
Парни - трезвые умы, 
Что принес благие вести
Пьяный ангел на крыле.
Все мы, на перине с песней
Строим небо на земле.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *Это твоя Родина, сынок* 
В этом городе нет больше слёз,
 В этом городе жизнь холодна.
 В этом климаксе белых берёз
Жизнь твоя никому не нужна. 
  В этом северном ветре столиц
   Тени тех, кто без срока, без сна
      Бродят по тротуарам босые без лиц,
Чёрной птицей летят из окна. 
Чем дышать – здесь никто не поймёт.
Здесь чухонское лето - зима.
Тут ворона жар-птицей при жизни слывёт.
И собаками площадь полна. 
Здесь трамваи ломают друг другу рога,
Под землёю хрипит чёрный кот.
Рыба здесь тише мыши в сетях четверга
                 И у крысы мало забот. 
Это твоя родина, сынок…
Это твоя родина, сынок…
Это твоя родина, сынок…  
Здесь октябрь когда-то смещён ноябрём
Императорам римским не в честь.
А пасхальный поклон подменён кумачом.
Что тут скажешь: так было, так есть. 
И не верь в оптимизм этих бешенных стай,
Что клюют здесь. Вас уже нет.
Воронья не корми, разменяв вой на лай.
И это хороший ответ. 
Неужели болезни не учат тела?
Отчего память так коротка?
И зачем все мосты догорают дотла?
Да и плавать кишка тонка. 
Или чарка в парадной всем застит глаза?
Или совесть искрит в забытье?
Только станут стрелять –  и тогда тормоза
Ни к чему в этой галиматье.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Змей Петров* 
Рожденный ползать получил приказ летать. 
"Какой летать, я, братцы, неба-то не видел!" 
"Что за базар? С горы видней! Не рассуждать, ядрена мать! 
Чтоб завтра были, змей Петров, в летящем виде!"  
Приполз домой, а там рыдает все родня. 
"Рожденный ползать, папа, он летать не может." 
"Ах ты щенок, интеллигент! Что, отпеваете меня? 
Сто грамм для храбрости приму, авось поможет.  
Есть установка: всем летать, всем быть орлами. 
А тот, кто ползает ещё - тот, гад, не с нами. 
Летать, наверно, я люблю, не подходите - заклюю, 
 Начальник всё мне объяснил: я - птица, Ваня!"  
С утра, весь в перьях, змей Петров ползёт к горе, 
Два санитара подтащили к облакам. 
Начальство рядом в государственной норе. 
Ужом скрутились потроха, тут санитар сдавил бока, 
А он курнул и прохрипел: "Уйди, я сам!" 
Ужом скрутились потроха, тут санитар сдавил бока, 
А он курнул и прохрипел: "Уйди..."  
"Ну что ж, пам-пам-пам-пам-парам со всеми вами! 
Эх, мать..." - прыжок - и полетел куда-то вниз. 
Но вот за что-то зацепился и повис... 
Меж валунами облаков пополз, глядите, змей Петров, 
И скрылся где-то глубоко под небесами.

----------


## glumworks

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *Сказка...*  ::  
Руки и свечи, смех за спиной, в печи горячо.
Ангел-хранитель, где ж ты мотался, сядь на плечо.
Слышишь, топ за холмами, роп за домами, ползает страх.
Видишь, черное знамя, ветер со стужи, грох в небесах.
Дорогой бездомной, воргою томной, слезы огня.
Горькие вести, слякоть да лужи, все для меня.
Вкручивал ветки, кутни напрасно вилы дожди,
Баба-белянка мимо летела, крикнула: "Жди!"  
Идут миродеры - поп-животряс, да жохлый туман.
Рогатый, попсовый, дерзо-сердитый морок-дурман.
Взалкал белых ягод, вкряжиться в души норовит он,
Лес загубив, а чавкает старый добрый закон.
Вышел я в поле, свистнул три раза: "Эй, вы, друзья!
Жду вас в затронном зале сегодня возле ручья.
Дакаться да зарабствовать мы не будем скудом,
Одюжим злодея-беса, да кругом кончим с врагом. 
Слетелись-сбежались Дуб Волосастый, Зовкий Дарун,
Беспорточный Комар - задирчивый глаз, да Брюхо - Валун,
Из соседнего леса Дмитрий-Боян примчал на коне,
Кулавой-Одинец, Крылина-Мудрец в хрустальной броне.
Длилась битва три года ровно, да еще шла три дня,
Мы запели врагов ручьями, помогла ворожня.
Мы нагими их жгли словами, отуманили их стихи,
Разбежались они кустами, побросавши свои грехи. 
Мир да победа, смех за спиной, в печи горячо,
Ангел-хранитель, в небе летает, крутит плечо.
Звон над холмами, песнь за домами, пляшет в кострах,
Облако - знамя, ангел крылястый, люд в небесах.

----------


## Lampada

ДДТ и Юрий Шевчук- Когда Закончится Нефть - YouTube  *Когда закончится нефть*,
Ты будешь опять со мной.
Когда закончится газ,
 Ты вернешься ко мне весной.
 А мы посадим леса 
 И устроим рай в шалаше.
Когда закончится все,
 А будет объем в душе. 
Когда закончится нефть,
Наш президент умрет.
И мир станет немного свободней,
А слезами греланский мед.
И проиграв эту битву,
Мерседесы сдадут ключи.
И вновь седлая коней, 
Герои вынут свои мечи. 
Когда закончится все 
Настанет век золотой 
И мы снова будем летать 
Без огня за своей спиной 
А наши крылья окрепнут 
И наши помыслы станут чисты 
Когда закончатся все деньги 
И все банки, блин, будут пусты  
Мух глобальных проектов 
Рыба сожрет в реке 
И страна заживет 
На своем родном языке 
Рухнет вся безопасность 
И зло завистливых глаз 
Нам будет легче дышать 
Когда закончатся нефть да газ  
И мы вновь научимся любить 
И дружить со своей головой 
И прекратится эта чертова халява 
И наши вечные ссоры с тобой 
И все кащеи и ведьмы 
И все будут молиться за нас 
Когда мы выпьем всю нефть 
Когда мы выкурим этот, блин его, газ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is1dp9FjDxw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCpxe3H9pcA http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  *"Не стреляй!"*
(Альбом "Свинья на радуге". 1981 год.) 
  Не стреляй в воробьёв,
Не стреляй в голубей,
Не стреляй просто так из рогатки своей,
Эй, малыш, не стреляй и не хвастай другим,
Что без промаха бьёшь по мишеням живым! 
Ты все тиры излазил, народ удивлял,
Как отличный стрелок призы получал,
Бил с улыбкой, не целясь, навскидку и влёт,
А кругом говорили: "Вот парню везёт!"
Не стреляй!  
И случилось однажды, о чём так мечтал, -
Он в горящую точку планеты попал,
А когда наконец-то вернулся домой,
Он свой старенький тир обходил стороной,
И когда кто-нибудь вспоминал о войне -
Он топил свою совесть в тяжёлом вине.
Перед ним, как живой, тот парнишка стоял,
Тот, который его об одном умолял:
- Не стреляй!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16       *Я зажёг в церквах все свечи* 
Я зажег в церквях все свечи,
Но одну, одну оставил,
Чтобы друг в осенний вечер,
Да по мне ее поставил,
Чтобы дальняя дорога
Мне короче показалась,
Чтоб душа, вздремнув немного,
Вновь в Россию собиралась. 
Где порвав к чертям все тело,
Сберегла ее живою -
Днем дралась, ночами пела,
Не давала ей покоя,
Грела льдом, кормила небом,
Жизнь с овчину отрыдалась,
Целовала белым снегом
И огнем ласкать пыталась.
Отняла любовь земную,
Подарив тоску и веру,
Разбавляя удалую жизнь
Весельем без меры.
Ни кола, двора, ни денег,
Только горечь да тревогу,
Да закат, где все до фени,
Где ни двери, ни порога. 
Я зажег в церквях все свечи,
Но одну, одну оставил,
Чтобы друг в осенний вечер,
Да по мне ее поставил,
Чтобы дальняя дорога,
Мне короче показалась,
Чтоб душа, вздремнув немного,
Снова к дому собиралась... 
Отпустил попам грехи я,
Чтоб они мне отмолили.
Все что мне друзья налили -
Все тебе, моя Россия.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrGM66VMojs     *Метель* 
Коронована луной,
Как начало - высока,
Как победа - не со мной,
Как надежда - не легка.
За окном стеной метель,
Жизнь по горло занесло,
Сорвало финал с петель,
Да поела все тепло... 
Припев:
Играй, как можешь, сыграй,
Закрой глаза и вернись,
Не пропади, но растай
Да колее поклонись,
Мое окно отогрей,
Пусти по полю весной,
Не доживи, но созрей,
И будешь вечно со мной,
И будешь вечно со мной,
И будешь вечно со мной,
Со мной. 
Ищут землю фонари,
К небу тянется свеча,
На снегу следы зари -
Крылья павшего луча.
Что же, вьюга, наливай,
Выпьем время натощак,
Я спою, ты в такт пролай
О затерянных вещах. 
Припев 
Осторожно, не спеша,
С белым ветром на груди,
Где у вмерзшей в лед ладьи
Ждет озябшая душа... 
Припев

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-_7-we_ixk   *Господь нас уважает* 
Нас с ним в аду война свела -
 Она друзей не спишет.
Я был герой - рвал удила,
Он был намного тише.
 Сырое небо жег закат,
  Смерть рядом что-то ела,
  Моя душа рвалась в набат,
Его тихонько пела.
Моя душа рвалась в набат,
Его тихонько пела. 
Мы были разные во всем -
Цитата: "Лед да пламень".
Шмелем кипел я под огнем,
А он - чернел как камень.
Молчал, и только иногда
Когда я наезжаю,
Бросал мне: "Парень, ерунда!
Господь нас уважает".
Он отвечал: "Все ерунда!
  Господь нас уважает". 
Сидим в горах - вокруг зима,
Хрипит в грязи пехота.
Нам как-то было не до сна
И тошно от чего-то.
И разговор мы повели
В час злобного затишья,
Куда нас бесы завели
В конце времен братишка?
Куда нас черти завели
В конце времен братишка? 
Ему кричал я: "Посмотри
На эти сучьи рожи.
Им все до фонаря, гори
Страна в придачу тоже.
Нас завтра снова продадут -
Пойдем на урожаи".
А он в ответ: "Брось, баламут!
Господь нас уважает".
А он в ответ: "Брось, баламут!
Господь нас уважает". 
Все по нулям, уже видна
Дыра большого срама.
Живет подачками страна
Продавшего все хама.
Их либеральные зады
Достали наши флаги:
Ни баб, ни водки, ни еды,
Лишь темные овраги.
Ни дев, ни смысла, ни еды,
Лишь пыльные овраги. 
Я слов уже не нахожу,
И сильно раздражает
Меня его: "Терпи, браток!
Господь нас уважает".
На кой такой Господь нам всем?
Где светлые дороги?
Тут оторвал нас от проблем
Тяжелый крик тревоги.
Тут оторвал нас от проблем
Тяжелый крик тревоги. 
Очнулись с ним опять вдвоем
Мы в белой медсанчасти,
Я помню лишь дверной проем,
Как нас рвало на части.
Он долго молча умирал,
Сошел, как свет с аллеи...
Я что-то понял, он не врал,
Но рассказать не смею.
Я что-то понял, он не врал,
Но выразить не смею. 
    С тех пор, когда нет на глоток
 И сильно обижают,
Я говорю: "Не ссы, браток!
 Господь нас уважает".
Я говорю: "Держись, браток!
  Господь нас уважает".
Я говорю: "Пробьемся, брат!
 Господь нас уважает".
Я говорю: "Мы победим!
 Господь нас уважает".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lioAIu67teI   *Я завтра брошу пить* 
Я завтра брошу пить, вот удивится свет,
 Прочту десяток книг и натяну вельвет,
  Я выдавлю прыщи, я патлы остригу,
  Тройной одеколон для рожи сберегу. 
А после в гастроном зайду, как человек,
И корешам назло на торте выбью чек.
И с этим вот тортом пойду к себе домой.
А Клава, дверь открыв, воскликнет: "Боже мой!" 
И будем чай мы пить, газетки вслух читать.
А Клава, может быть, с собой положит спать.
Ох, Клавдия моя, как я тебя любил!
От этих чувств больных должно быть я и пил. 
А дальше все пойдет, как в фирменном кино:
Куплю машину я, обои и трюмо.
Общественность, завод - сам посуди, не пью,
Посадит за столом, как своего судью. 
И вот на Волге я качу к себе домой.
А Клавдия-то, растолстев, все потчует икрой.
Горит ночной экран, хрустит во рте икра!...
Настанет, мужики, счастливая пора! 
За это же не грех сегодня выпить нам!
Налей-ка, Вась, еще мне красненькой сто грам.
Давай дерябнем, Вась, да за мою судьбу!
Да за такое дело я ... белую возьму!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rvfr23La-o   _Лидер группы ДДТ Юрий Шевчук в программе "Особое мнение" на радиостанции Эхо Москвы 23 сентября 2008 года.
Russian veteran rock star Yury Shevchuk criticizes Russian invasion of Georgia, drawing parallels between nazi Germany and Vladimir Putin's Russia today._  (с)

----------


## Lampada

"Хронометр" (Вологда)
41(496) от 07-10-2008   *Юрий Шевчук напомнил о самом главном* 
Группа «ДДТ» собрала в Москве в «Олимпийском» своих поклонников. Было много песен о мире и любви. На концерт звал лозунг: «Не стреляй». 
В концерте приняли участие грузинская певица Нино Катамадзе, украинская группа «Братья Карамазовы» и коллектив «Иристон» из Южной Осетии. Легенда российского рока поделился мыслями, навеянными недавней поездкой в Цхинвали.  
– Юрий Юлианович, в Цхинвали вы давали концерт?  
– Нет, просто ездил с центроспасовцами и читал людям свои стихи.  
– Каковы самые яркие впечатления от пребывания в зоне грузино-осетинского конфликта?  
– Это судьбы двух дедов, осетинского и грузинского. Осетинский показывал мне сожженные при обстреле помидоры и выл как-то внутри себя. Грузинского, 90-летнего кавалера двух орденов Славы, бравшего Берлин в 1945-м, избили мародеры… Видеть все это было просто ужасно.  
Перефразируя классика, скажу: «Все войны похожи друг на друга». На окраинах бывшей советской империи идет тотальное разрушение личности – детей, женщин и даже взрослых мужиков. Общество получает людей с разбитыми и искореженными душами, и это самое страшное. Кстати, в этой войне опять приняли участие много 18-летних призывников…  
Ситуация опять дошла до кровищи… Я думаю, что в духовном плане проиграли все – и Россия, и Грузия, и Южная Осетия.  
– В советское время группа «ДДТ» являлась оплотом андеграунда, боролась против строя СССР. А против чего вы протестуете теперь?  
– Порядочного человека при любом строе множество окружающих вещей и явлений будет расстраивать и не устраивать. Об этом я и пою. Важно просто не забывать, что ты гражданин своей страны. Сейчас у нас масса проблем: например, почему тихо «слили» большую часть национальных проектов, о которых было громко заявлено? Ведь главная задача государства – поднять в стране простого человека, вывести его на качественно иной уровень жизни, чтобы он зажил красиво, кайфово…  
В одной из новых песен у меня есть строки: «Вера народа крепка, но слепа». Сейчас отовсюду слышится: «Единая Россия, футбол, Дима Билан! Ура! Россия встала на ноги!», и естественно, люди, которые страшно устали от нищеты и унижений, начинают верить, что это действительно так. Что ж, столичные политтехнологи работают хорошо и получают за это соответственно. Еще в одной новой песне у меня есть такие слова: «А что делать тем, кто остался без ног?»  
Все пялятся в «ящик», где одна развлекуха, а если что-то умное и услышишь, то раз в году в три часа ночи. А газет народ сейчас, к сожалению, почти не читает.  
– Вы считаете, что правду говорят Буш и Кондолиза Райс?  
– Они тоже ошибаются.  
У меня такое впечатление, что идет всеобщее понижение интеллектуального и личностного уровня мирового политического бомонда. Буш, Райс, Берлускони, Саркози – все они жутко смахивают на пройдох…  
В результате даже такие глобальные мировые социальные институты, как ООН, практически перестали работать. Мне кажется, что человечество сейчас стоит на краю пропасти, перед Третьей мировой войной, и нет никаких авторитетных организаций, которые смогли бы эту ситуацию «разрулить»…  
– А каких политических деятелей прошлого вы уважаете?  
– Всех: Ганди, Джона Кеннеди и… Рихарда Зорге!  
Ангельская рать  
– Макаревич как-то сказал: «Шевчук сделал из протеста профессию». Вы не боитесь, что ваши высказывания могут обойтись вам дорого?  
– Нет, не боюсь. Нас в «ящике» нет уже давно, и я думаю, что в наше время это нормально для приличного человека, а гастроли «ДДТ» никто пока не запрещал.  
К тому же государство заявило, что у нас в стране свобода слова, я конституцию не нарушаю и ни к чему противозаконному не призываю. А если что, группа «ДДТ» просто так не сдастся! (Смеется.) Но мне живется гораздо сложнее, чем Макаревичу.  
– А может ли вообще война быть справедливой?  
– Да, разумеется! Войны за родную землю против захватчиков, а также войны на уровне идей, то есть полемика. Я принципиален, но в этом нет никакой агрессии.  
А война между добром и злом будет идти до Страшного суда. На днях я был в Троице-Сергиевской лавре, где мы снимаем фильм, и спросил одного батюшку: «Скоро ли конец света?» Он ответил: «Скоро! Вот отдаст еще Россия побольше праведников, чтобы ангельская рать усилилась…» Я почесал затылок… Жалко детей – не перебьют ли их в локальных конфликтах,  
не станут ли они жертвами новой кровавой диктатуры?  
Питер и старый свитер  
– Давайте отойдем от политики: что нового появилось в последнее время в вашем творчестве?  
– Мы гастролируем и одновременно готовим новый альбом. Он должен был выйти в сентябре, но в августе разразилась война, и мы поехали в Южную Осетию. Надеюсь, что в октябре мы завершим работу над ним.  
А вообще я считаю, что каждый рок-музыкант идет своей дорогой: я еду на Тибет, в Цхинвали, Константин Кинчев нашел себя в православии, Гарик Сукачев – в кабаке, Бутусов – мечется между всем этим (смеется). Я знаю, что сейчас, многие певцы собираются на гламурненькую тусовку к Рамзану Кадырову, но я – пас.  
– Образ Петербурга занимает огромное место в ваших песнях и стихах. Что-то написали в последнее время о любимом городе?  
– Вот строки из моей новой поэмы:  
«Питер! 
На мне привычные к ходьбе ноги и старый свитер, 
Питер! 
Мое тело сползло с дивана, вылезло из берлоги. 
Питер!  
Даже цари здесь когда-то вставали рано бродить во главе парада…»  
Меня очень тревожит то, как относится новая буржуазия к городу. 
В последние годы погибло свыше 100 исторических памятников, очень много равнодушия, агрессивности, нахрапистости… А ведь есть такое понятие, как перспектива, небесная линия Петербурга! Она может исчезнуть… Об этом я надеюсь поговорить на встрече с Валентиной Матвиенко, которая уже запланирована. Слава Богу, интеллигенция уже встрепенулась, волна пошла. Все-таки в нашей стране происходит что-то хорошее.  
– Вы постоянно снимаетесь в кино. Сейчас тоже где-то задействованы?  
– В фильме Андрея Смирнова «Жила-была одна баба». Рассматриваются русская деревня и восстание тамбовских мужиков во время революции. Они, как известно, поднялись против советской власти и продержались три года! Я играю казака, правую руку атамана Антонова. Но роль небольшая, меня быстро убивают…  
– А новые стихотворные сборники будут?  
– В ноябре выходит сборник стихотворений под названием «Сольник». Также готовится к выпуску шансонная пластинка, записанная в Париже вместе с Константином Казанским, который написал аранжировки к знаменитому «Французскому альбому» Владимира Высoцкого.  
В записи приняли участие множество замечательных музыкантов, начиная с румынских цыган и заканчивая струнной группой французского «Opera» и бразильским ансамблем.  
– Можно ли в наши дни пробудить в людях тягу к прекрасному?  
– Равнодушие людей к высокому искусству – трагедия современного художника. Но важно не дать народу превратиться в быдло, не допустить того, чтобы ненависть и безразличие поселились в сердцах. Потому что тогда и настанет Армагеддон. А мы поем и будем петь, внося свою лепту:  
«Сделать шаг до любви сложнее, чем победить в войне. 
Мир назови, мир назови, придумай имя своей стране! 
Если имя «ненависть» – дерись, ругайся, вой. 
Если имя «любовь», Господь с тобой!»  
Я обожаю Россию и верю в нее. Думаю, что нас ожидают любовь и голубое небо над головами.   
Беседовала Ольга ШЕМЕТОВА

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS8vrkjU2H8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekb9BdrniMg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjmFqV_8nhQ  
С группой "*Братья Карамазовы*"  *Родина* 
Боже, сколько лет я иду, но не сделал и шаг.
Боже, сколько дней я ищу то, что вечно со мной,
Сколько лет я жую вместо хлеба сырую любовь,
Сколько жизни в висок мне плюет
Вороненым стволом долгожданная да-a-аль ! 
Чёрные фары у соседних ворот,
Люки, наручники, порванный рот.
Сколько раз, покатившись, моя голова
С переполненной плахи летела сюда, где 
Родина.
Еду я на Родину,
Пусть кричат -- уродина,
А она нам нравится,
Хоть и не красавица,
К сволочи доверчива,
Ну, а к нам -- тра-ля-ля -ля... 
Эй, начальник! 
Боже,
сколько правды в глазах государственных шлюх !
Боже,
сколько веры в руках отставных палачей !
Ты не дай им опять закатать рукава,
Ты не дай им опять закатать рукава
Суетливых ночей. 
Чёрные фары у соседних ворот,
Люки, наручники, порванный рот.
Сколько раз, покатившись, моя голова
С переполненной плахи летела сюда, где 
Родина. Еду я на Родину,
Пусть кричат - уродина,
А она нам нравится,
Спящая красавица,
К сволочи доверчива,
Ну, а к нам - ... 
Эй, начальник! 
Из-под чёрных рубах рвётся красный петух,
Из-под добрых царей льётся в рты мармелад.
Никогда этот мир не вмещал в себе двух --
Был нам Богом отец, ну а чёртом -- 
Родина. Еду я на родину,
Пусть кричат - уродина,
А она нам нравится,
Спящая красавица,
К сволочи доверчива,
Ну, а к нам - ... 
Motherland 
Translation by ana 
My God
For how many years have I been walking
And I havent made a single step 
My God
For how many days have I been looking
For what is always with me 
For how many years have I been chewing
Instead of bread on raw love 
How many lives at my temple
Does a burnished steel shaft spit 
The long-awaited vastness 
Black headlights in the neighboring yard
Hatchways, handcuffs, torn mouth
How many times did my head
Roll off the overflowing guillotine
And flew here, where is  
Motherland
Im going to the Motherland
Let them shout its ugly
But we like it all the same
So its not a beauty
So trustful to scum, but to us 
Tra-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la.
Hey, boss ! 
My God
How much truth in the eyes of the government whores
How much faith in the hands of the fired executioners
Please dont let them roll up their sleeves again
Please dont let them roll up the sleeves
Of eventful nights 
Black headlights in the neighboring yard
Hatchways, handcuffs, torn mouth
How many times did my head
Roll off the overflowing guillotine
And flew here, where is  
Motherland
Im going to the Motherland
Let them shout its ugly
But we like it all the same
A sleeping beauty
So trustful to scum, but to us 
Tra-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la.
Hey, boss! 
From under black shirts bursts a red rooster
From under kind czars marmalade pours into mouths
Never has this world had room for both 
Father was our god, and our devil  
Motherland,
Im going to the Motherland
Let them shout its ugly
But we like it all the same
A sleeping beauty
So trustful to scum, but to us 
Tra-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la.
Heeeey, boss!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_pC7nQghjo   *Январским вечером храним...*  
Январским вечером храним
Под ледяными куполами
Стою невидим, невредим.
Любим землею, но не Вами.
Вы постоянно в стороне,
Как смерть близки, и неподвластны...
Но тем не менее - прекрасны,
Как сны о Мире на войне . 
Я понимаю, что у Вас
Таких как я довольно много,
И не украсит Ваших глаз
Моя нелегкая дорога.
Но я ищу, ращу слова,
Вам посвящаю каждый вечер,
Как уместивший небо в свечи
Как хлеб познавший жернова. 
Сегодня ночью Рождество,
Звезда рассыплется на свечи
И мы сольемся в одного,
И он поймет и он ответит.
И поведет нас под венец
У алтаря откроет тайны,
Что все на свете не случайно
И смерть для жизни - не конец... 
Январским вечером храним
Под ледяными куполами
Стою невидим, невредим.
Любим землей и всеми вами.

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Шевчук в программе  НТВ  "*Главный герой*"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbdby-rzE2Y

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VGJ-dmwa9w 
"Крики чаек и культуры дорогие першпективы
На каналах с пивом дуры не умны и не красивы
Ваши честные колени, вскрыли небо между нами
Плачет петербургский гений, вышивая век крестами"  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07   *Новое сердце* 
Небо звездное, метель августа, 
На дороге машин канителица,
Возят засуху, а мне радостно –
Знаю точно, погода изменится! 
Я смотрю наверх, там где мы живем,
Так все тихо, сухо, да правильно.
Я же из тех, кому нет победы днем,
Я как степь дышу сном неправедным. 
Я по засухе, ведро полное
Между фар лисой, живьем пламени.
Я так мал, а вокруг все огромное,
И плевать, что ни ружья да ни знамени! 
Небо звездное, метель августа,
Оглянись – расцветает пророчество.
Дело степь мое – одиночество,
Смерти нет, но всегда – пожалуйста. 
Припев
Новое сердце взорвется над нами
Новая жизнь позовет за собой.
И освященный седыми богами
Я, как на праздник, пойду за тобой. 
Небо звездное, руки августа,
На дороге машин метелица
Что пожнем, когда пыль рассеется
Степь красна, как чернила Фауста. 
Ночь светла, как круги от времени,
Что забросил я в смерть уставшую.
Все дороги растут из семени,
Не дошедшего, да недоспавшего… 
Жду от нового века, белого,
Продолжения понимания,
Что мы часть всего безответного,
Что мы ночь всего ожидания. 
Новое сердце взорвется над нами
Новая жизнь позовет за собой.
И освященный седыми богами
Я, как на праздник, пойду за тобой. 
Новое сердце взорвется над вами
Новая жизнь позовет за собой.
И освященный седыми богами
Я, как на праздник, пойду в этот бой

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvCbBQgPw00   *Кузнечик* 
муз. В. Шаинского
сл. Н. Носова  
В траве сидел кузнечик,
В траве сидел кузнечик,
Совсем как огуречик,- 
Зелененький он был. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Совсем как огуречик.
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Зелененький он был. 
Он ел одну лишь травку,
Он ел одну лишь травку,
Не трогал и козявку,
И с мухами дружил. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Не трогал и козявку. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
И с мухами дружил. 
Но вот пришла лягушка,
Но вот пришла лягушка-
Прожорливое брюшко
И съела кузнеца. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Прожорливое брюшко.
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
И съела кузнеца. 
Не думал, ни гадал он,
Не думал, ни гадал он,
Никак не ожидал он
Такого вот конца. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Никак не ожидал он.
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Такого вот конца.  *Ветер*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIi5df-RTKI http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 
О прекрасная даль, поглотившая небо.
Облака, как к любимой прижались к земле.
Где ты, я под простой, да не скошенной крышей
Ищем друг в друге тепло. Что, что... 
Что нам ветер? Да на это ответит,
Несущийся мимо. Да сломавши крыло.
И упав между нами. Так недолго любимых
Разбил он обьятья, как простое стекло. 
Мы стояли на прошлом, мы ждали начала,
Прижимаясь к стене, где исчезли они.
Где ещё одну жизнь одна смерть обвенчала
Парой вспышек огня, да в эти смутные дни... 
Что нам ветер? Да на это ответит,
Несущийся мимо. Да сломавши крыло.
И упав между нами. Так недолго любимых
Разбил он обьятья, как простое стекло.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUyXJEBYxA8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM6k07OWgV8  *Летели облака*,
 Летели далеко,
 Как мамина рука,
Как папино трико,
  Как рыбы-корабли,
 Как мысли дурака,
 Над окнами земли
   Летели облака,
   Летели облака. 
Летели купола,
Дороги и цветы,
Звоня в колокола
Беспечные, как ты,
Как капли молока,
Как здравствуй и прощай,
Как недопитый чай,
Летели облака,
Летели облака. 
Летели кирпичи,
Солдаты старых стен,
Богема и бичи
Драконы перемен 
Не страшная война,
Не горькое вино,
Печальная страна,
А в ней твое окно,
А в ней твое окно. 
Летели не спеша,
Порхали неглиже,
Как юная душа
В сгоревшей парандже,
В Даос и Вифлеем,
К окраине земли,
От глупых теорем,
Оставленных в пыли,
Летели облака. 
Зажгу на кухне свет,
Из века-сундука,
Где крылья много лет
Искали седока,
Достану, разомну,
Пристрою на спине
И запущу весну,
И облака во мне,
И облака во мне. 
   летели облака
  летели облака
  летели облака

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwkxdXURYUc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT5u47x1UfU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uODBuwaTRo8  *Просвистела* и упала на столе,
Чуть поела, да скатилась по золе
Убитых песен, да - мне нечего терять.
  Мир так тесен - дай-ка, брат, тебя обнять. 
Всюду черти - надави, брат, на педаль.
Час до смерти, да сгоревшего не жаль,
А в чистом поле - ангелочки, васильки.
А мы на воле, и нет ни гари, ни тоски. 
А на небе встретят Сашка да Илья,
Хватит хлеба, да сто грамм - без них нельзя.
Что нам плакать, здесь не срам, чего страдать.
Рай не слякоть, вьюга наша благодать. 
Все расскажем про восход и про закат,
Горы сажи да про горький мармелад,
Что доели, когда закончили войну.
Да как сели мы на Родине - в плену. 
Просвистела и упала на столе,
Чуть поела да скатилась по золе
Убитых песен, да - мне нечего терять.
Мир так тесен - дай-ка, брат, тебя обнять.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X9fqXW2Wms  *Джаз* 
Где мы летим? И как уже давно?
Кто нас послал? И кто за все ответит?
Мы - первый камень, брошенный в окно,
Цивилизации холодный ветер. 
Размыта суть, и не ясны причины,
Но в этом кайф - движеньем жизнь полна.
Играют в баре джаз суровые мужчины.
В фужере [...] кончается луна. 
Спит на столе пьяный корабль Рэмбо.
Марксист-Париж в горячечном бреду.
Вы - Клеопатра в цветаевском жабо,
Я - Пьер Безухов в двенадцатом году. 
А наш самолёт вновь полетит куда-то.
На взлётной полосе достаточно огней.
Я зазвенел, лежу под автоматом.
Что это?  Грубость или кризис либеральных идей? 
Мир-пилигрим листает ночь как том.
Где мы летим? И что нас завтра встретит?
"Жизнь коротка" - поёт [...] в тон
твоя земля в неоновом рассвете.
Твоя земля в неоновом рассвете. 
Ночь сверкала в ваших чёрных глазах,
Ночь сжимала пальцы крашенных губ,
Ваши милые тайны рассыпались в прах,
А мир за окном так страшен и груб...

----------


## Lampada

*Вальс* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR9RhNuakus 
Дай хоть на секунду испытать святую 
милость,
Снег, вчера упавший, расспросить 
про Небеса.
Что бы с этим снегом равнодушным 
ни случилось,
Слышать доносящиеся с неба голоса.
И догнать бредущую в беспамятстве 
дорогу,
И вернуть на место землю, как заведено,
Покажи нам чудо, чтобы видно было 
многим,
Как перевоплощается в кровь твое вино. 
Ветрами, морозами, хоть чем-нибудь — 
поверьте!
Покажи нам чудо, злую осень покажи.
Жизнь всегда любуется великолепной 
смертью,
Смерть всегда отчаянно запоминает 
жизнь.
Если бы хоть строчка этой ночью 
получилась,
День жужжал и жег бумагой белой 
на столе.
Все, что потерял я, отлюбил, 
что не свершилось,
Вырастет подстрочником зеленым 
на золе. 
Дай мне оправдать твою безжалостную 
милость,
Верными аккордами подыскать ключи
В сад, где все начала, все концы, 
куда стремились
Мы, когда нас резали и штопали врачи.
Вырваться за грань уютной, проданной 
свободы,
Выбраться на волю 
сквозь витрины-миражи,
Лечь в траву сухую и увидеть свои роды.
Бабка-повитуха — смерть, 
хоть что-нибудь скажи.   *Ларёк (Бородино)*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ56gO64Lu0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJOk4WsnuBg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyYT6mCvBJw 
Ветер. Шпалы на петлицах,
Ночь, вокзал, глаза в окно.
На промокшие как спички / Вскрыли вены и границы
Небеса Бородино. 
Фонари грызут аллею,
Паровоз как глыба льда.
В черной копоти на реях
Вороненая орда. 
Злой этап, глотают нычки,
Бьют прикладом сопляка.
Зэки спят на перекличке
В грязной луже у ларька. 
Гражданин начальник скачет
Документом на ветру.
А на рельсах время плачет,
Будем счастливы к утру. 
Жизнь больная, кашель-скука,
Пьет изжога из реки — 
Лижет пепел, лает сука
По движению руки. 
В забинтованном вокзале,
Так смертельно ледяно,
Сыплют ржавые медали — 
Небеса Бородино. 
Верили, что точно знаем:
Жизнь не будет так горька —
Проживем в тепле да с краю,
Ковыряясь у ларька. 
Мы ларьками сцепим землю,
Свяжем Запад и Восток.
Бей «Макдоналдсы» — приемлю
Только наш родной глоток. 
Наш ларек нам всем утеха,
Реет смыслом на ветру.
В нем — беда и дискотека,
В нем — спасенье поутру. 
Русь моя, ты снишься многим,
Вещий сон — всегда кошмар.
И богатым, и убогим — 
Всем достался этот дар. 
Что же нам открыто в мире,
Что нам отрыгнут века,
В пятикомнатной квартире
Я спиваюсь у ларька. 
На мою свободу слова
Льют козлы свободу лжи.
Гражданин начальник, снова
Сказку злую расскажи. 
Кем нам стать, уже не знаю.
Верим ли, что сталь крепка?
Русь закатом добивают,
Распиная у ларька. 
Города стучат экраном
В лбы замерзших деревень,
Мы уходим слишком рано,
Оставляя дребедень. 
Мы прошли свою дорогу
По фашистам, по попсе, 
Мы тащили души к Богу,
Жалко, выжили не все. 
И духовно, как на вздохе, 
Режет небо красота.
Мы зубами твои крохи
Рвем до чистого холста. 
Красота, ты здесь, родная, — 
Недоступна, нелегка,
За тобою наблюдаем,
Похмеляясь у ларька. 
Ты спасешь нас, точно знаю,
Я твой враг, твоя еда…
Красота не исчезает,
Лишь уходит иногда.   *Пропавший без вести*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe0CvSV-7Nk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7xp7INfv3A http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ry6h3wsnSA 
Закрылась дверь, он вышел и пропал,
навек исчез — ни адреса, ни тени.
Быть может, просто что-то он узнал
про суть дорог и красоту сирени.
Пропавший без вести, скажи, 
как мне найти,
открыткой стать и вырваться из сети,
Неверный шаг, растаявший в пути,
всеперемалывающих столетий. 
Я замечаю, вижу — ты везде:
лежишь печально снегом на аллеях,
в листве сырой, в растрепанном гнезде,
на мертвых пулях и убитых целях.
Пропавший без вести, я где-то замечал
твои глаза, улыбку и походку.
Ты, исчезая, что-то мне кричал
о злой любви и требовал на водку. 
Пропавший без вести смешал весь этот 
мир,
добавил в сущность — ложку человека
без наготы, без ксивы и квартир,
лишь на секунду выпавший из века.
Пропавший без вести, ты знаешь 
обо всем,
о том, как выйти за пределы смысла.
Не воскрешен, но вечен, с Ним и в Нем 
уничтожаешь формулы и числа. 
Жизнь дорожает, выбившись из сил,
зализывает раны после драки.
А ты на этом полотне светил
мне подаешь таинственные знаки.
Пропавший без вести, я верю — 
ты живой,
вас — миллионы бродят между нами.
Взгляните на могилы с номерами
и на свой путь — очерченный, прямой… 
Пропавший без вести — 
я назову Тобой дорогу.   *93-й год* 
Страна швыряла этой ночью мутной 
сволочью
И, разменяв добро на зло,
как деньги старые на новые,
Рванула! Асфальт, когда он на щеке,
как водка с горечью,
И окна, окна были первые, готовые. 
И зло на заливном коне взмахнуло шашкою,
Добро, оно всегда без кулаков — 
трясло культяшками, 
Пыталось жалость убедить,
помочь опомниться,
Но все быстрее и точней летела конница. 
Аплодисменты! На манеж под звездным 
куполом
Повыпускала ночь зверей, и замяукало 
И заалёкало, вспотело, вмиг состарилось,
И побледнело, и струхнуло, и затарилось 
Чем бог послал, а черт, а черт подсунул им,
Да, он ведь старый театрал — он любит 
грим. 
Тела вдруг стали все огромные да полые,
А пьяница-сапожник память,
как всегда, оставил пленки голыми. 
Страна швыряла этой ночью, 
ночью-сволочью,
Страх покрывался матом, будто потом,
страх брел по городу. 
Закат, когда он на щеке, 
как водка с горечью,
Ночное небо это было дотом,
оно еще напоминало чью-то бороду. 
Провинция уткнулась грустно, нервно 
в телевизоры,
А кто-то в зеркале вертел уже своею 
личностью! 
Страну рвало, она, согнувшись пополам,
просила помощи,
А помощь танком по лоткам — 
давила овощи. 
Аплодисменты, «бис», везде ревело 
зрелище!
Стреляло «браво» по беде, увидишь 
где еще. 
Страна рыдала жирной правдой,
так и не поняв истины,
Реанимация визжала, выла бабой,
последней нашей пристанною. 
Пенсионеры с палками рубились
в городки с милицией,
А репортеры с галками их угощали 
блицами. 
Судьба пила, крестясь, и блядовала 
с магами,
Брели беззубые старухи с зубами-флагами, 
Да, повар-голод подмешал им в жидкий суп
довольно пороху.
Герои крыли тут и там огнем по шороху. 
И справедливость думала занять чью-либо 
сторону.
Потом решила, как всегда,
пусть будет смерти поровну. 
Да, погибали эти крыши, эти окна 
первыми,
Все пули были здесь равны, все мысли 
верными. 
Аплодисменты, «бис», везде ревело 
зрелище!
Стреляло «браво» по беде — увидишь 
где еще. 
И лишь в гримерке-церкви — 
пустота, в тиши да ладане,
Где чистота и простота, где баррикады 
ада нет, 
Она горела в вышине, без дыма-пламени,
Я на колени тоже встал, коснувшись этого
единственного знамени… 
Страна швыряла прошлой ночью мутной 
сволочью,
Страна скребла лопатой утром
по крови, покрытой инеем, 
Да, по утрам вся грязь, все лужи отражают 
синее,
Асфальт, когда он на щеке, 
как водка с горечью, 
На память — фото пирамид
с пустыми окнами-глазницами.
Аплодисменты! Чудный вид! 
С листом кленовым да с синицами! 
А будущее, что только родилось,
беззвучно плакало,
А время тикало себе, а сердце такало.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR2xUwJOOu0  *Ленинград, Петербург, Петроградище* 
Плюс один, ноль, плюс два, почернела Зима.
Расцветает январь язвой неба, ха-ха!
С юга ветер приполз, неспособный на бег,
Пожирает, дохляк, пересоленный снег. 
А за ним, как чума - Весна.
А за ним, как чума...
Ох-хо-хо! 
А на Невский слетелася стая сапог,
А на Невском такая царит кутерьма,
А над Невским в глазок наблюдает тюрьма,
Состоящая из одиноких мужчин,
Не нашедших причин дарового тепла. 
Непонятна весьма - Весна.
Непонятна весьма...
Ох-хо-хо! 
А в каналах вода отражает мосты
И обрывы дворцов, и колонны - леса,
И стога куполов, и курятник-киоск,
Раздающий за так связки вяленых роз.
А культура, вспотев в целлофане дождей,
Объявляет для всех Ночи Белых Ножей.
И боимся все мы, что дойдём до войны... 
Виновата она - Весна.
Виновата она... 
Эй, Ленинград, Петербург, Петроградище
Марсово пастбище, Зимнее кладбище.
Отпрыск России, на мать не похожий
Бледный, худой, евроглазый прохожий.
Сэр Ленинград, до пупа затоваренный,
Жареный, пареный, дареный, краденый.
Мсье Ленинград, революцией меченный,
Мебель паливший, дом перекалеченный.
С окнами, бабками, львами, титанами,
Липами, сфинксами, медью, Аврорами.
Эй, Ленинград, Вы весной избалованы,
Вы в январе уже перецелованы
Жадной весной ваши с ней откровения
Вскрыли мне вены тоски и сомнения.
Пан Ленинград, я влюбился без памяти
В Ваши стальные глаза... 
Напои до пьяна - Весна.
Напои до пьяна...
Ох-хо-хо-хо

----------


## Lampada



----------


## EI.Frolov

Был на концерте ДДТ. То, что из новой программы - уши закладывало от грохота - уж больно агрессивно,
слов было не разобрать ...
из старого - и музыка помягче, и слова давно известны..
так что про борьбу с режимом мы просто не разобрали.............

----------


## Lampada

*Звезда * Мы вечно в пути, мы голодное где-то
Мы отчаянная, ненадёжная жизнь
За краюху безумного этого света
До последнего, парень, держись
Крест на изорванной, штопаной коже
Под тельняшкою рвётся и пляшет душа
Я смотрю на живые и грязные рожи
Дорогие мои кореша 
Без погоды, в дерьмо и кипящую воду
Вылетаем, надеясь успеть до зари
Мы — недоеденная свобода, мы — солдаты удачи,
Судьбы звонари
Крест весит на солёной от прошлого коже
Под тельняшкой горит и рыдает душа
Чьё-то небо целует наши пыльные рожи
Чьё-то небо нам отдаётся спеша 
Мы спасаем наш мир — от дряни и порчи
Заедая тоской и надеждою снег
Мы стоим над могилою — пропастью, молча
Наблюдая, как в вечность ползёт человек.
Почерневшая от предчувствий и страха,
Бьётся жила на белом от боли виске
Мы в последнюю ночную атаку
Поднимаем себя с живота налегке 
Догорела и упала рядом юная звезда
Прожила на воле мало, вылетала из гнезда
Прекратившая светиться, кровь стекала по траве
Долго будет ночью сниться боль в ненужном рукаве 
Красная звезда на зелёной тоске
Чёрная беда на волоске
Красная беда на холодной груди
Чёрная звезда горит впереди.

----------


## Lampada

*Мертвый город (Рождество)*   Не пройти (найти) мне ответа 
Там где пули вопрос, 
Где каждый шаг-сантиметр, 
Время - пять папирос. 
Мертвый город хоронит 
Свои голоса. 
Потерялись и бродят 
Между стен небеса.   
Рождество наступило, 
В подвале темно. 
Сколько душ погубило 
Напротив окно? 
Я забыл, что в природе 
Еще что-то есть. 
Шестого приняли роды 
Без шести минут шесть.  
Припев: 
А наутро выпал снег 
После долгого огня 
Этот снег убил меня 
Погасил короткий/двадцатый** век 
Я набрал его в ладонь 
Сплюнул (в) белый грязь и пыль 
То ли небыль, то ли быль, 
То ли вечность, то ли вонь...  
Этот город разбился, 
Но не стал крестом, 
Павший город напился 
Жизни перед постом. 
Здесь контуженые звезды 
Новый ждут Вифлием, 
На пеленке березы 
Руки ноги не всем.  
С рождеством вас, железо, 
Повязки венцом. 
Медсестра Мать Тереза 
С симпатичным лицом. 
Прошлой ночью, как шорох, 
Вспоминались дни: 
Как Вы задернули шторы, 
Как Вы были одни.  
Припев: 
А наутро выпал снег 
После долгого огня 
Этот снег убил меня 
Погасил короткий/двадцатый** век 
Я набрал его в ладонь 
Сплюнул (в) белый грязь и пыль 
То ли небыль, то ли быль, 
То ли вечность, то ли вонь...  
Не пройти (найти) мне ответа 
Там где пули вопрос, 
Где каждый шаг-сантиметр, 
Время - пять папирос. 
Мертвый город с пустыми 
Глазами со мной. 
Я стрелял холостыми, 
Я вчера был живой...

----------


## Lampada

ДДТ — слушать онлайн на радио 101.ru 
24/7

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 22, 2013  
На фото - Абалакский монастырь (с. Абалак Тобольский район 
Тюменской области), Тобольский кремль, река Иртыш.  
Далеко, далеко беззаботные дни,
Я смотрю как легко исчезают они.
Слышу я тишину, что молчит в тишине,
Вижу мир да войну, грею ночь на огне. 
 Я дорога дорога 
 да-да дорога дорога  
Далеко, далеко, где не зла, не беды,
Ты дала мне воды, я нырнул глубоко.
Женовала луна, целовавшая день,
Ты вдали так видна, рядом ветер да тень. 
 Я дорога дорога 
 да-да дорога дорога  
Шли вдвоём по реке, собирая лады,
Но его лишь следы вижу я на песке... 
 Я дорога дорога 
 да-да дорога дорога  
Далеко - далеко

----------


## pushvv

ДДТ это, конечно, круто, вот только, текст песни моет понять только автор, впрочем, подобная проблема присуща многим современным "рок-музыкантам", своеобразный тренд.   Шизофазия — Lurkmore

----------


## Lampada

Em       H7   Em
Умиpали пацаны стpашно,
  G       D    G
Умиpали пацаны пpосто,
   Am             H7       C
И не каждый был снаpужи пpекpасным
      Am        H7     Em
И не все были высокого pоста. 
Hо когда на меня смотpели
Эти пыльные глаза человечьи
Hе по-птичьи,да не по-овечьи
По людски они меня гpели. 
        C                 D
А я им пел pок-н-pольные песни
     H7              Em
Говоpил,все будет ноpмально
     C                   D
Я кpичал им что мы все вместе
          H7              Em
Да как-то слушалось зто банально. 
Чем ближе к смеpти, тем чище люди
Чем дальше в тыл, тем жиpней генеpалы
Здесь я видел, что может будет
С Москвой,Укpаиной,Уpалом. 
Восемнадцать лет это не много
Когда бpодиш по Твеpской да без денег
И не мало когда в сеpдце стало
От стpаны тебе пластмассовый веник. 
Стpана поет им pок-н-pольные песни
Говоpит все будет ноpмально
Стpана кpичит им что мы все вместе
Да звучит это как-то банально. 
Умиpали пацаны стpашно
Умиpали пацаны пpосто
И не каждый был с наpужи пpекpастный
И не все были высокого pоста.

----------


## Lampada

Капитан Колесников

----------


## Lampada

Яндекс.Видео       *Белая птица*  
Em Cmaj7 Am7 H7+ 
На небе вороны, под небом монахи, 
И я между ними в расшитой рубахе, 
Cmaj7 Am7 H7+ 
Лежу на просторе, легка и пригожа, 
Em Cmaj7 Am7 H7+ 
И солнце взрослее и ветер моложе. 
Меня отпевают в громадине храма, 
Была я невеста, прекрасная дама, 
Душа моя рядом стояла и пела, 
Но люди, не видя, смотрели на тело. 
Судьба и молитва менялись местами, 
Молчал мой любимый и крестное знамя, 
Лицо его светом едва освещало, 
Прости, я ему все прощала. 
Весна, задрожав от печального звона, 
Смахнула две капли на каплю иконы, 
Что мирно покоилась между руками, 
И я целовала веселое пламя. 
Свеча догорела, упало кадило, 
Земля, застонав, превращалась в могилу, 
Я бросилась в реку за легкой синицей, 
Теперь я на воле, я Белая Птица. 
Взлетев на прощанье, кружась над родными, 
Смеялась я, горе их не понимая, 
Мы встретимся вскоре, но будем иными, 
Есть вечная воля, зовет меня стая.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=xhaVzOtzeNU  *  
«Это всё» — ДДТ*   
      G
Побледневшие листья окна
      D
Заростают прозрачной водой.
     Em
У воды нет ни смерти ни дна,
      C         D
Я прощаюсь стобой. 
Горсть тепла после долгой зимы
Донесем, пять минут до утра
Доживём, наше море вины
Поглощает время - дыра. 
  Припев:
        G         D      Em        Cadd9
  Это всё, что останется  после меня,
        G           D          Cadd9
  Это всё, что возьму я с собой.  
С нами память сидит у стола
А в руке её пламя свечи
Ты такой хорошей была
Посмотри на меня, не молчи 
Крики чайки на белой стене
Окольцованы чёрной луной
Нарисуй что-нибудь на окне
И шепни на прощанье рекой 
  Припев (2 раза). 
Две мечты да печали стакан
Мы, воскреснув, допили до дна.
Я не знаю, зачем тебе дан
Правит мною дорога луна. 
И не плачь, если можешь - прости,
Жизнь не сахар, а смерть нам не чай.
Мне свою дорогу нести
До свидания друг и прощай. 
  Припев (2 раза).

----------


## Lampada

*ДДТ - "Акустика Барокко".  
Концерт в Эрмитаже. 2006*1 час 18 минут

----------


## Lampada

*ДДТ "Дождь"* (Cover)* 
Kiev  2 августа  2014*

----------


## Lampada

*Концерт ДДТ.  
Фестиваль "Нашествие - 2014"*  *Германия*

----------

